# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2019

## EVhki

HSL tiedottaa, että metroliikenne on pysäytetty viranomaisoperaation vuoksi. Mistä mahtaa olla kyse?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:12 ----------

Vastaankin itse itselleni. Hesarin mukaan tuo näyttää liittyneen Kulosaaresta löytyneeseen toisen maailmansodan aikaiseen pommiin ja sen siirto-operaatioon.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Roihupellon metrovarikolle johtava lännen suunnan linjaraiteelta tuleva raide on näemmä varustettu raiteella olevalla ajokielto-merkillä.

Kauanko raide on ollut suljettuna ja miksi se on suljettu?

----------


## Markku K

> Roihupellon metrovarikolle johtava lännen suunnan linjaraiteelta tuleva raide on näemmä varustettu raiteella olevalla ajokielto-merkillä.
> Kauanko raide on ollut suljettuna ja miksi se on suljettu?


Pari viikkoa menee. Varikolla on vielä Siemensin asetinlaite ja linjalla Mipro. Liikenne on "yksisuuntaista" syöttöraiteen sillalla, ja tuo mainitsemasi raide on pois käytöstä sen aikaaa.

----------


## vristo

Tuosta uudesta Mipron asetinlaitteesta:

Tuoko se jotain matkustajille näkyviä uudistuksia/parannuksia?

----------


## Markku K

> Tuosta uudesta Mipron asetinlaitteesta:Tuoko se jotain matkustajille näkyviä uudistuksia/parannuksia?


Äkkiseltään listattuna:
- Laiturikilvet näyttävät tarkempaa ja luotettavampaa infoa kuin välivaiheessa käytössä ollut RFID-menetelmä.
- Junat eivät lähde etuajassa asemilta
- Ruoholahdessa oleva aiemppi Siemens-Mipro -sauma on historiaa, ja junilla ei tule samanlaisia odotuksia sillä alueella

----------


## APH

Eilen (pe) Vuosaaressa ruuhka-aikaan seuraavana ollut lähtö katosi infonäytöltä pariin otteeseen ja kerran oli siirtynyt raiteen 1 näytölle, johon siis ruuhka-aikaan saapuvat keskustasta tulevat junat ja menevät siitä käännölle. Rastilan näytöillä matkalla Matinkylään kyseinen juna näkyi näytöllä niin, että ylimpänä luki Vuosaari 1 min (tältä taiteelta ei mennä vuosaareen) ja näytön keskimmäinen lähtö vilkkui Matinkylänä. 

Rautatientorilla havaitsin myös aiemmin tällä viikolla, että eräs Vuosaareen menevä juna katosi näytöltä hetkeksi kokonaan.

Havainto tältä aamulta: 315 kulki infolaitteet pimeänä pl. etulasin määränpäänäyttö.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Äkkiseltään listattuna:
> - Ruoholahdessa oleva aiemppi Siemens-Mipro -sauma on historiaa, ja junilla ei tule samanlaisia odotuksia sillä alueella


Näkyykö tämä Mipron asetinlaitteen käyttöönotto jotenkin junien ohjaamoiden hallintalaitteissa? Varsinaista JKV:tähän ei metrossa ole, mutta onko metrojen ohjaamoissa jonkinlainen indikaatioilmaisin esimerkiksi punaisen tolpan mahdolliseen ohittamiseen?

----------


## Markku K

> Eilen (pe) Vuosaaressa ruuhka-aikaan seuraavana ollut lähtö katosi infonäytöltä pariin otteeseen ja kerran oli siirtynyt raiteen 1 näytölle, johon siis ruuhka-aikaan saapuvat keskustasta tulevat junat ja menevät siitä käännölle. Rastilan näytöillä matkalla Matinkylään kyseinen juna näkyi näytöllä niin, että ylimpänä luki Vuosaari 1 min (tältä taiteelta ei mennä vuosaareen) ja näytön keskimmäinen lähtö vilkkui Matinkylänä. 
> Rautatientorilla havaitsin myös aiemmin tällä viikolla, että eräs Vuosaareen menevä juna katosi näytöltä hetkeksi kokonaan.


Kiitos, tämäkin oli hyvä palaute ja havainto.
Kuluvan viikon aikana on paljastunut että laiturikilvet näyttävät jostain syystä vastaantulevan, samaan aikaan toiselle raiteelle saapunan junan määränpäätä. Asia on selvityksessä Miprolla.




> Näkyykö tämä Mipron asetinlaitteen käyttöönotto jotenkin junien ohjaamoiden hallintalaitteissa? Varsinaista JKV:tähän ei metrossa ole, mutta onko metrojen ohjaamoissa jonkinlainen indikaatioilmaisin esimerkiksi punaisen tolpan mahdolliseen ohittamiseen?


Eipä näy miproistus kuljettajalle mitenkään ohjaamon laitteissa. Sen sijaan ohjaamossa on nykyään DAS-laite, josta kuukanko osaa kertoa tarkastikin.  :Wink:

----------


## dj02

> Kiitos, tämäkin oli hyvä palaute ja havainto.
> Kuluvan viikon aikana on paljastunut että laiturikilvet näyttävät jostain syystä vastaantulevan, samaan aikaan toiselle raiteelle saapunan junan määränpäätä. Asia on selvityksessä Miprolla.


Onko Mipro saanut paikallistettua vikaa vielä?

----------


## EVhki

Tänään matkustajallinen juna näytti lähtevän Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelta länteen noin klo 16.28. Havainto itään menevän metron ikkunasta, joten ei tarkempaa tietoa tapahtumasta.

----------


## Markku K

> Tänään matkustajallinen juna näytti lähtevän Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteelta länteen noin klo 16.28. Havainto itään menevän metron ikkunasta, joten ei tarkempaa tietoa tapahtumasta.


Tämä on ihan perushuttua ruuhka-aikana; jos junat saapuvat Mellunmäen ja Vuosaaren haaroilta samaan aikaan Itäkeskukseen, otetaan toinen junista herkästi keskiraiteen kautta. Näin esimerkiksi matkustajat pääsevät busseihin ja kuljettaja tauolle, tulo-opastimella odottelun sijaan.

----------


## APH

Vuosaarests lähti 304 aiemmin infolaitteet pimeänä, joskin heräsivät Puotilan kohdilla.

Eilen havainnoin taas Rautatientorilla idän suuntaan näytöiltä katoavan M1-lähdön, toissa päivänä Kampissa M2 länteen - lähtö ilmestyi taas itään vievälle laiturinäytölle.

Sitten huomasin, että näytöt eivät osaa ilmeisesti tulkita oikein varikolta ruuhka-aikaan liikenteeseen lähteviä junia. Ihmettelin eilen Vuosaaressa, kun klo 14 jälkeen seuraavaan lähtöön olisi näyttöjen mukaan 10 min. Hetken kuluttua saapui kuitenkin tyhjä juna, joka käännön kautta lähti Matinkylään päin ja ilmestyi myös näytöille tällöin. Saattaa tietenkin olla yksittäistapauskin - tai järjestelmän rajoite?

----------


## Hape

300-sarjan metrojunissa palaa ovien puoellla erittäin usein punaiset merkkivalot. Tarkoittaako tämä jotain erityistä? 100 ja 200-sarjojen junissahan punainen merkkivalo palaa harvoin, tarkoittannee että vaunusa on jokin tekninen ongelma.

----------


## EVhki

> 300-sarjan metrojunissa palaa ovien puoellla erittäin usein punaiset merkkivalot. Tarkoittaako tämä jotain erityistä? 100 ja 200-sarjojen junissahan punainen merkkivalo palaa harvoin, tarkoittannee että vaunusa on jokin tekninen ongelma.


Veikkaisin, että nuo vikavalojen jatkuvat palamiset liittyvät yhä tuohon viime vuonna puheena olleeseen aiheeseen:




> Liittyy tähän.
> Junat ajavat siis ilman yhden telin ajomoottorikäyttöä, mutta tehoreserviä on sen verran, ettei se vaikuta suorituskykyyn. Jarrutuskykykin on ihan ennallaan, koska muut telit jarruttavat sähköjarrulla hieman enemmän ja kuormasta riippuen loput voidaan tarvittaessa kompensoida levyjarruilla.


Tosin tuossa mainittu päätös on tuon jälkeen uusittu kesäkuun loppuun asti voimassaolevaksi (Poikkeuslupa M300 junayksiköiden käyttämisestä yksi telikäyttö erotettuna määräaikaisesti 30.6.2019 saakka).

----------


## ArtiZi

> Vuosaarests lähti 304 aiemmin infolaitteet pimeänä, joskin heräsivät Puotilan kohdilla.
> 
> Eilen havainnoin taas Rautatientorilla idän suuntaan näytöiltä katoavan M1-lähdön, toissa päivänä Kampissa M2 länteen - lähtö ilmestyi taas itään vievälle laiturinäytölle.


Tämä liittyy Kampin kohdalla asetinlaitteen ja ATS-järjetelmän vikaan. Näitä yksittäisiä pieniä vikoja asetinlaitteessa ja ATS:ssä on korjailtu tässä parin vikon aikana, mutta kaikki eivät vielä ole valmiita




> Sitten huomasin, että näytöt eivät osaa ilmeisesti tulkita oikein varikolta ruuhka-aikaan liikenteeseen lähteviä junia. Ihmettelin eilen Vuosaaressa, kun klo 14 jälkeen seuraavaan lähtöön olisi näyttöjen mukaan 10 min. Hetken kuluttua saapui kuitenkin tyhjä juna, joka käännön kautta lähti Matinkylään päin ja ilmestyi myös näytöille tällöin. Saattaa tietenkin olla yksittäistapauskin - tai järjestelmän rajoite?


Tämä on rajoite, joka tule siitä, että metrovarikon ja linjan välillä junat käyttävät eri asetinlaitetta. Liikenteenohjaus on joutunut käsin siirtämään junat varikon ja linjan asetinlaitteiden välillä. Asia korjaantuu kun varikko saadaan samaan asetinlaite- ja ATS-järjestelmään linjaradan kanssa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen sijaan ohjaamossa on nykyään DAS-laite, josta kuukanko osaa kertoa tarkastikin.


Video kertoo enemmän kuin miljoona sanaa:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lf4BH0yVfQk&t=203s

HKL:llä on tosin eri toimittajan järjestelmä kuin mitä tuo video mainostaa.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

En ole nähnyt junaa 307 liikenteessä enkä varikolla tai missään puoleen vuoteen niin missäköhän se oikein mahtaa olla?

----------


## APH

> En ole nähnyt junaa 307 liikenteessä enkä varikolla tai missään puoleen vuoteen niin missäköhän se oikein mahtaa olla?


Tänään näin ajossa.

----------


## APH

Erikoinen huomio, oletteko huomanneet: osassa M300-junia ovilehtien musta alareuna on muuhun junaan nähden liian matalalla, eli musta linja rikkoontuu. Tätä esiintyy sekä yksittäisten ovilehtien, että ovilehtiparien kohdalla.

Toinen havainto: 310 ajeli ruf tekstit infonäytöillä. Kuulutukset toimivat, näytöt ei.

----------


## MaZo

> Erikoinen huomio, oletteko huomanneet: osassa M300-junia ovilehtien musta alareuna on muuhun junaan nähden liian matalalla, eli musta linja rikkoontuu. Tätä esiintyy sekä yksittäisten ovilehtien, että ovilehtiparien kohdalla.


Ovissa musta raita on teipattu ja joistain ovista tarra on irronnut todennäköisesti töhrynpoistossa tai jäänyt asentamatta ovilehden vaihdon jälkeen. Ihan oven alareunassa on lisäksi korkea kumitiiviste, eli tarran puuttuminen paljasta oranssia väriä kynnykseen asti.




> Toinen havainto: 310 ajeli ruf tekstit infonäytöillä. Kuulutukset toimivat, näytöt ei.


Kiitos tästä havainnosta. Nämä jää kuljettajilta näkemättä eikä tule vikalappuja. Harva matkustajakaan viitsii palautteena näistä ilmoittaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:32 ----------




> En ole nähnyt junaa 307 liikenteessä enkä varikolla tai missään puoleen vuoteen niin missäköhän se oikein mahtaa olla?





> Tänään näin ajossa.


Yritettiin piilotella tuota junaa, mutta jäätiin kiinni.  :Wink:

----------


## APH

> Kiitos tästä havainnosta. Nämä jää kuljettajilta näkemättä eikä tule vikalappuja. Harva matkustajakaan viitsii palautteena näistä ilmoittaa.


Eipä mitään. Kiva jos havainnoista on apua.  :Smile:

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Onkos muuten näiden M300 junien jarruvastusvian syy selvinnyt kun niitä on nyt alettu urakalla korjaamaan. Viimeviikolla korjattiin 4 junaa

----------


## PepeB

> Onkos muuten näiden M300 junien jarruvastusvian syy selvinnyt kun niitä on nyt alettu urakalla korjaamaan. Viimeviikolla korjattiin 4 junaa


Toivottavasti. Päästään ehkä juhannukseksi eroon metron jouluvaloista.  :Laughing:

----------


## ArtiZi

> Onkos muuten näiden M300 junien jarruvastusvian syy selvinnyt kun niitä on nyt alettu urakalla korjaamaan. Viimeviikolla korjattiin 4 junaa


Juu, vika on kyllä tiedossa - suunnitteluvirhe. Korjaus tosiaan kesäkuuhun mennessä.

----------


## APH

Anteeksi pikkutarkkuuteni: onko kukaan huomanut, että Vuosaareen tullessa M100-junissa kuulutuksen kuuluessa (ei kääntöraide-versio) lukee näytöillä VUOSAARI PÄÄTEASEMA, NORDSJÖ *Å*NDSTATION, VUOSAARI TERMINUS. Kaikkea sitä ihminen huomaa  :Laughing:

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Hyvä että vika on saatu selvitettyä. Sellainen kysymys vielä että onko mahdollista että näihin korjattuihin juniin iskisi sama vika uudelleen?  Olen ruvennut kiinnittämään huomiota siihen että mitkä ovat ehjiä, ja mitkä rikkinäisiä niin ainakin 303 on kertaalleen korjattu, mutta on tainnut hajota uudelleen sillä se on ajanut jo jonkun aikaa vikavalot päällä. Lisäksi 316, 304 ja 307 ovat olleet korjauksen jälkeen vikavalot palaen liikenteessä, ja nyt ajavat taas ilman vikavaloja.

----------


## MaZo

> Hyvä että vika on saatu selvitettyä. Sellainen kysymys vielä että onko mahdollista että näihin korjattuihin juniin iskisi sama vika uudelleen?  Olen ruvennut kiinnittämään huomiota siihen että mitkä ovat ehjiä, ja mitkä rikkinäisiä niin ainakin 303 on kertaalleen korjattu, mutta on tainnut hajota uudelleen sillä se on ajanut jo jonkun aikaa vikavalot päällä. Lisäksi 316, 304 ja 307 ovat olleet korjauksen jälkeen vikavalot palaen liikenteessä, ja nyt ajavat taas ilman vikavaloja.


Koska vika ilmeni melko laajassa mittakaavassa lyhyen ajan sisällä, ei toimittaja pystynyt heti vastaamaan äkilliseen varaosien tarpeeseen, kun jarruvastus on kuitenkin lähtökohtaisesti junan iän kestävä osa. Sen vuoksi ei pystytty käyttämään uusia saati parannettuja osia, vaan ensiapuna vastuksia otettiin tarvittaessa ehjistä junista (eli useamman jarruvastusvian sattuessa samaan junaan, jaettiin vikoja ehjiin juniin, jolloin kaikilla pystyttiin vielä liikennöimään). Alkuperäisiä ja alkuperäisen mallisia vastuksia on siis edelleen käytössä. Luonnollisesti toisista junista lainatut samanlaiset ja lähes yhtä paljon kilometrejä kerääneet osat hajoavat melko suurella todennäköisyydellä jossakin vaiheessa eikä vikojen uusiutumisilta ole siksi pystytty välttymään.

Joulun jälkeen on saatu muutettujakin vastuksia juniin, mutta valtaosa on edelleen alkuperäistä mallia, tosin osa niistä uusina asennettuja.
Tällä hetkellä "vain" vajaa puolet junista liikennöi jarruvastusvian kanssa, eli aika suuri määrä on saatu (ainakin tilapäisesti) korjattua.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Kiitos vastauksestasi! Aika jännää ja mielenkiintoista tämä kyllä on. Tarkoittaako tämä siis sitä, että junat joissa on uudenmallinen tai uutena asennettu jarruvastus nyt sitten kestää eikä hajoa samalla tavalla kuin nämä alkuperäiset?

----------


## MaZo

> Kiitos vastauksestasi! Aika jännää ja mielenkiintoista tämä kyllä on. Tarkoittaako tämä siis sitä, että junat joissa on uudenmallinen tai uutena asennettu jarruvastus nyt sitten kestää eikä hajoa samalla tavalla kuin nämä alkuperäiset?


Siihen luotetaan, mutta tilannetta vielä seurataan. Testejä on tehty ja tehdään vielä lisää. Korjauksen riittävyydestä halutaan täysi varmuus ennen kuin kaikki vastukset vaihdetaan uusiin.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Ok, Kiitos tiedosta! Toivotaan että viat saadaan korjattua, vaikka onhan ne punaset valot ihan kivan näkösiä tuolla liikenteessä. Muistatko muuten ulkoa että mitkä junat ovat uudenmallisen jarruvastuksen kanssa ajossa. Veikkaisin että 318 ainakin on.

----------


## MaZo

> Ok, Kiitos tiedosta! Toivotaan että viat saadaan korjattua, vaikka onhan ne punaset valot ihan kivan näkösiä tuolla liikenteessä. Muistatko muuten ulkoa että mitkä junat ovat uudenmallisen jarruvastuksen kanssa ajossa. Veikkaisin että 318 ainakin on.


Parin viikon takaisessa tilanteessa uusia vastuksia on ollut junissa: 301, 304, 308, 309, 310, 311, 313, 314, 316 ja 318. Pääasiassa uusia vastuksia on asennettu vanhojen vikaantuneiden tilalle, eli järjestelmällisesti ei ole koko junan vastuksia vielä korvattu kuin parista junasta. Pääasiassa on siis sekaisin uusia ja vanhoja, eli edellä mainituissa junissa saattaa vielä esiintyä vikoja.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Katsotaan miten käy. Kiitos informaatiosta, nyt on helpompi tarkkailla kun tietää mistä on kyse.

----------


## APH

Joitakin ongelmia laiturinäytöissä tuntuu vieläkin olevan. Muutama päivä sitten ihmettelin, kun näytöillä luki Tapiola 1 min, Matinkylä 2 min ja Matinkylä 3 min, lopulta kuitenkin tuli Matinkylän juna ensin, niinkuin normaalisti kuuluukin. 

Ja ainakin Vuosaaressa usein ruuhkaliikenteen alkaessa voi havaita useita 10 min vuorovälejä näytöillä, kun ne eivät ilmeisesti osaa tulkita varikolta tulevia junia oikein. Ei matkustajille kyltein saapuvan junan mennessä kääntöraiteelle reagoivat näytöt siihen oikein, ja seuraava lähtö aikaistuu oikein.

----------


## MrArakawa

Metrokuulutuksiin on nyt lisätty ilmoitukset vyöhykkeen vaihtumisesta kolmella kielellä. Lisäksi Itäkeskuksessa on uusittu kuulutuksen sanamuotoa. Aiemmin sanottiin tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen, nyt jatkaa on korvattu verbillä menee. Lisäksi tähänkin kuulutukseen lisätty englanti kotimaisten jatkoksi.

----------


## EVhki

> Metrokuulutuksiin on nyt lisätty ilmoitukset vyöhykkeen vaihtumisesta kolmella kielellä. Lisäksi Itäkeskuksessa on uusittu kuulutuksen sanamuotoa. Aiemmin sanottiin tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen/Vuosaareen, nyt jatkaa on korvattu verbillä menee. Lisäksi tähänkin kuulutukseen lisätty englanti kotimaisten jatkoksi.


Jatketaan omilla huomioilla. Ainakin jossain M300-vaunussa linjalla M1 itään päin tuon Itäkeskuksen kuulutuksen teksti kuulutusnäytöissä oli yhä vanha teksti (joka ei myöskään tuttuun tapaan näkynyt kuin osittain). Lisäksi ainakin Keilaniemessä kuulutustekstissä puhuttiin A vyöhykkeestä (ei A-vyöhykkeestä, kuten kaiketi pitäisi). Muutenkin näytti vähän hassulta, kun vyöhykerajalla pidempikin teksti pyöri näytöissä koko asemavälin ja kieli vaihtui välillä ihan kesken kaiken ennen kuin teksti oli ehtinyt loppuun asti.

Vanhempana havaintona se, että myöskään jossain ylimääräisessä infokuulutuksessa koko teksti ei ehdi näkyä näytössä (ainakaan ennen uudistusta ei näkynyt). Olisikohan ollut kyseessä pidempi versio ovien väliin menemiseen liittyvästä kuulutuksesta tms.

----------


## MaZo

> Jatketaan omilla huomioilla. Ainakin jossain M300-vaunussa linjalla M1 itään päin tuon Itäkeskuksen kuulutuksen teksti kuulutusnäytöissä oli yhä vanha teksti (joka ei myöskään tuttuun tapaan näkynyt kuin osittain). Lisäksi ainakin Keilaniemessä kuulutustekstissä puhuttiin A vyöhykkeestä (ei A-vyöhykkeestä, kuten kaiketi pitäisi). Muutenkin näytti vähän hassulta, kun vyöhykerajalla pidempikin teksti pyöri näytöissä koko asemavälin ja kieli vaihtui välillä ihan kesken kaiken ennen kuin teksti oli ehtinyt loppuun asti.
> 
> Vanhempana havaintona se, että myöskään jossain ylimääräisessä infokuulutuksessa koko teksti ei ehdi näkyä näytössä (ainakaan ennen uudistusta ei näkynyt). Olisikohan ollut kyseessä pidempi versio ovien väliin menemiseen liittyvästä kuulutuksesta tms.


Kiitos huomioista. Vyöhykekuulutuksia ei olla vielä päivitetty kaikkiin M300 juniin eikä päivityksiä jatketa ennen kuin päivityspaketti saadaan korjattua. Itäkeskuksen kuulutus on muutettu toistaiseksi vain M1 reitille niissä junissa, joissa päivitys on asennettuna.

Myös tuota mainitsemaasi kuulutustekstin katkeamista tutkitaan. Samaa katkeamista esiintyy myös muissa pitkissä kuulutuksissa.

Kuulutuslaitteet ovat lähtökohtaisesti melko yksinkertaisia, mutta jostain syystä ne ovat yleensä vaikeimpia laitteita saada toimimaan luotettavasti ja oikein. Valmistajasta riippumatta.  :Laughing:

----------


## APH

> Kiitos huomioista. Vyöhykekuulutuksia ei olla vielä päivitetty kaikkiin M300 juniin eikä päivityksiä jatketa ennen kuin päivityspaketti saadaan korjattua. Itäkeskuksen kuulutus on muutettu toistaiseksi vain M1 reitille niissä junissa, joissa päivitys on asennettuna.
> 
> Myös tuota mainitsemaasi kuulutustekstin katkeamista tutkitaan. Samaa katkeamista esiintyy myös muissa pitkissä kuulutuksissa.
> 
> Kuulutuslaitteet ovat lähtökohtaisesti melko yksinkertaisia, mutta jostain syystä ne ovat yleensä vaikeimpia laitteita saada toimimaan luotettavasti ja oikein. Valmistajasta riippumatta.


Onko korjatussa versiossa huomioitu M1:llä Ruoholahden puuttuva kuulutus ja M2:lla Mellunmäki kääntöraide ja Tapiolassa se pitkä rimpsu kääntöraidekuulutuksen jälkeen? 
Sitten jos vielä kerkeää näihin vaikuttamaan palautteella: M1:llä seuraavan aseman nimi ei näy Vuosaaresta lähdettäessä, vain M1 Matinkylä pyörii näytöillä, mutta rastilasta lähdettäessä toimii jo oikein. Sama homma M2:lla mutta seuraavan aseman nimi näkyy oikein vasta Itäkeskuksen jälkeen.  :Smile: 

Lisäys: Ainakaan M100-juna 111 ei näyttänyt vyöhykkeen vaihtumista näytöillä (M1 suunta Itä), vaan pelkästään vanhaan malliin KULOSAARI, BRÄNDÖ, vaikka kuulutus oli uusi.

----------


## EVhki

> Kiitos huomioista. Vyöhykekuulutuksia ei olla vielä päivitetty kaikkiin M300 juniin eikä päivityksiä jatketa ennen kuin päivityspaketti saadaan korjattua. Itäkeskuksen kuulutus on muutettu toistaiseksi vain M1 reitille niissä junissa, joissa päivitys on asennettuna.


Voi olla tarpeeton tarkennus, mutta tosiaan tuossa mainitsemassani junassa oli vyöhykekuulutukset kyllä käytössä, mutta Itäkeskuksessa tekstinä näkyi vanha kuulutus, vaikka kaiuttimista kuuluikin uusi versio.

----------


## APH

Eilen 1.5. oli 305 liikkeellä matkustajainfo pimeänä ja äänettömänä, tänään sama kohtalo 313:lla. Mikäköhän näissä on, kun suhteellisen usein on samaa oiretta havaittavissa? En muista koskaan M100- tai M200-junissa matkustajainfon olleen koko matkan pimeänä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Minkähän vuoksi kaupungista idän suuntaan tullessa ennen Kulosaarta tulee kuulutus "Kulosaari. Viimeinen asema ennen B-vyöhykettä"? Idästä kaupunkiin mennessä ennen Hertsikkaa tulee kuulutus "Herttoniemi. Viimeinen asema ennen A-vyöhykettä", jonka ymmärrän, mutta ensin mainittua en, sillä pelkkää A-vyöhykkeen lippua ei ole olemassakaan.

----------


## MaZo

> Minkähän vuoksi kaupungista idän suuntaan tullessa ennen Kulosaarta tulee kuulutus "Kulosaari. Viimeinen asema ennen B-vyöhykettä"? Idästä kaupunkiin mennessä ennen Hertsikkaa tulee kuulutus "Herttoniemi. Viimeinen asema ennen A-vyöhykettä", jonka ymmärrän, mutta ensin mainittua en, sillä pelkkää A-vyöhykkeen lippua ei ole olemassakaan.


Mielenkiintoinen huomio. Kuulutukset ovat tulleet HSL:ltä, eli siellä lienee joku ajatellut asiaa (tai sitten ei).  :Biggrin:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mielenkiintoinen huomio. Kuulutukset ovat tulleet HSL:ltä, eli siellä lienee joku ajatellut asiaa (tai sitten ei).


Kyllä se ihan totta on, kuunnelkaa vaikka *tästä*  :Smile: 

Miten lie asia lännen suuntaan mennessä?

----------


## MaZo

> Kyllä se ihan totta on, kuunnelkaa vaikka *tästä* 
> 
> Miten lie asia lännen suuntaan mennessä?


Lännessä kuulutetaan ihan samalla tavalla molempien vyöhykkeiden viimeiset asemat.

----------


## tlajunen

Kuin myös lähijunissa, toki eri äänellä.

----------


## aki

> Lännessä kuulutetaan ihan samalla tavalla molempien vyöhykkeiden viimeiset asemat.


Onko nämä vyöhykkeiden vaihtumisesta kertovat kuulutukset metrossa ja lähijunissa tulleet jäädäkseen? Tuntuu erikoiselta jos tästä tehdään pysyvä käytäntö. Eihän aiemminkaan metrossa ja junissa kuulutettu seuturajan vaihtumisesta.

----------


## msorri

> Onko nämä vyöhykkeiden vaihtumisesta kertovat kuulutukset metrossa ja lähijunissa tulleet jäädäkseen? Tuntuu erikoiselta jos tästä tehdään pysyvä käytäntö. Eihän aiemminkaan metrossa ja junissa kuulutettu seuturajan vaihtumisesta.


Oman ymmärrykseni mukaan vyöhykerajakuulutukset ovat vallitseva käytäntö ainakin muualla Euroopassa.

----------


## HeSa

> Oman ymmärrykseni mukaan vyöhykerajakuulutukset ovat vallitseva käytäntö ainakin muualla Euroopassa.


Mielestäni tervetullut uudistus, satunnainen matkustaja ehkei tiedä missä vyöhykerajat sijaitsevat kun toiset taas tietävät mutta eivät tule ajatelleeksi asiaa juuri silloin. Kuulutus mahdollistaa lisävyöhykelipun ostamisen.

----------


## Lexa99

> Mielenkiintoinen huomio. Kuulutukset ovat tulleet HSL:ltä, eli siellä lienee joku ajatellut asiaa (tai sitten ei).


Kenties halutaan muistuttaa BC-lippulaisia heidän alueensa päättymisestä.

----------


## MaZo

> Kenties halutaan muistuttaa BC-lippulaisia heidän alueensa päättymisestä.


Kyse oli A-alueen loppumisesta kertovasta kuulutuksesta. Koska pelkkää A-vyöhykkeen lippua ei voi ostaa, on kaikilla A-vyöhykkeeltä B-vyöhykkeelle siirtyvillä käytännössä vähintään AB-lippu. Eli lipun kannalta ei ole merkitystä tietääkö matkustaja siirtyvänsä A-vyöhykkeeltä B-vyöhykkeelle. Toiseen suuntaan on tietysti merkitystä.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

8 kuukautta kohta kulunut eikä vieläkään olla saatu jarruvastusvikoja korjattua. Kolme junaa on vielä rikki ja aikaa on vähän yli kaksi viikkoa. Saadaankohan kaikki siihen mennessä korjattua🤔

----------


## MaZo

> 8 kuukautta kohta kulunut eikä vieläkään olla saatu jarruvastusvikoja korjattua. Kolme junaa on vielä rikki ja aikaa on vähän yli kaksi viikkoa. Saadaankohan kaikki siihen mennessä korjattua🤔


Kyllä ne saadaan vaihdettua. Yhden junan korjaa päivässä, mutta toki on muitakin töitä niin noita ei nyt kauhealla tohinalla ole oltu vaihtamassa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Montako junaa (lasken yhdeksi junaksi 2xM100- ja 2xM200-rungot) vapautuu ruuhkatunneilta, kun kesäaikataulut astuvat voimaan tulevana maanantaina ja metron vuoroväli on myös arkisin aamusta iltaan 3,75 minuuttia?

Toki se on helppo laskea, kun vertaa 2,5 minuutin vuoroväliä 3,75 minuutin vuoroväliin, mutta laskentahaasteen asettaa se, kun en tiedä, kuinka paljon junia sitoutuu siirtoajoihin ruuhka-aikojen alkaessa ja niiden päättyessä. En liioin tiedä sitä, minkä verran junia on päiväaikaan Matinkylän käännöllä "jemessä".

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kiinnitin tässä yhtenä iltana huomion illan viimeisen metron kuulutukseen tullessa: Itäkeskukseen lännestä klo 23.49 saapuva M2 on tunnetusti metron viimeinen asiakkaille tarkoitettu vuoro koko vanhan ja uuden metron alueilla.

Tästä huolimatta Itikseen saavuttaessa tulee vakiokuulutus: "Tämä juna menee Mellunmäkeen. Seuraava juna Vuosaareen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua."

"Hetken kuluttua" tarkoittaa tässä nimenomaisessa kontekstissa viikonpäivästä riippuen 56 tuntia.

Jäätyäni junasta ja noustuani Itäkeskuksen metroaseman liukuportaat ylös, lippuhallissa raikui automaattikuulutus: "Metroliikenne on tältä illalta päättynyt."

Jos ja kun automaattikuulutuksia on nykytekniikalla näemmä mahdollista tehdä ja metrojen vuoro(numero)t tiedetään, miksiköhän tällaista pientä detaljia ei ole huomioitu kyseisen vuoron kuulutuksessa?

----------


## Minä vain

> Kiinnitin tässä yhtenä iltana huomion illan viimeisen metron kuulutukseen tullessa: Itäkeskukseen lännestä klo 23.49 saapuva M2 on tunnetusti metron viimeinen asiakkaille tarkoitettu vuoro koko vanhan ja uuden metron alueilla.
> 
> Tästä huolimatta Itikseen saavuttaessa tulee vakiokuulutus: "Tämä juna menee Mellunmäkeen. Seuraava juna Vuosaareen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua."
> 
> "Hetken kuluttua" tarkoittaa tässä nimenomaisessa kontekstissa viikonpäivästä riippuen 56 tuntia.
> 
> Jäätyäni junasta ja noustuani Itäkeskuksen metroaseman liukuportaat ylös, lippuhallissa raikui automaattikuulutus: "Metroliikenne on tältä illalta päättynyt."
> 
> Jos ja kun automaattikuulutuksia on nykytekniikalla näemmä mahdollista tehdä ja metrojen vuoro(numero)t tiedetään, miksiköhän tällaista pientä detaljia ei ole huomioitu kyseisen vuoron kuulutuksessa?


VR:n lähijunissa tosiaan on vuoron mukaan säätyvät kuulutukset. Esimerkiksi pelkkä vaihtoyhteys L-junaan saatetaan kuuluttaa eikä kaukojunia tai Kehäradan junia.

----------


## MaZo

> Kiinnitin tässä yhtenä iltana huomion illan viimeisen metron kuulutukseen tullessa: Itäkeskukseen lännestä klo 23.49 saapuva M2 on tunnetusti metron viimeinen asiakkaille tarkoitettu vuoro koko vanhan ja uuden metron alueilla.
> 
> Tästä huolimatta Itikseen saavuttaessa tulee vakiokuulutus: "Tämä juna menee Mellunmäkeen. Seuraava juna Vuosaareen lähtee samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua."
> 
> "Hetken kuluttua" tarkoittaa tässä nimenomaisessa kontekstissa viikonpäivästä riippuen 56 tuntia.


Tämä on kyllä ihan validi pointti ja disinformaatiotahan tuossa jaetaan. Metroonkin ehkä joskus saadaan automaattisesti vuoronumeron mukaan määräytyvät kuulutukset, mutta on tuo mahdollista kuljettajan kanssakin hoitaa. Käytännössä viimeiselle vuorolle pitää määrittää kokonaan oma reitti kuulutusjärjestelmään ja sitten kuskin pitää muistaa valita kyseinen reitti viimeiselle sivulle lähtiessä.

----------


## APH

Vyöhykekuulutukset ja muut uutuudet tuntuvat vielä kahden kuukaudenkin jälkeen puuttuvan kaikista M200-junista sekä suuresta osasta M300-junia.

----------


## msorri

> Vyöhykekuulutukset ja muut uutuudet tuntuvat vielä kahden kuukaudenkin jälkeen puuttuvan kaikista M200-junista sekä suuresta osasta M300-junia.


Eikös ne M200 kuulutukset pitänyt kierrättää vielä 2000-luvulla Bombardierin kautta? 

Tosin, ei senkään varmaan näin kauaa pitäisi kestää.

----------


## APH

318:ssa (ainakin B-vaunussa) oli eilen havaittavissa jonkinnäköistä valaistusongelmaa. Vaunun valaistuksessa oli muutama pimeä kohta tasaisin välimatkoin, pituudeltaan ehkä 15 cm. Pimeitä kohtia oli vain toisella puolen vaunua.

Samoin huomasin, että Matinkylään saavuttaessa kuulutettiin vain Matinkylä pääteasema, Matinkylä ändstation... rimpsu, vaikka näytöillä luki kääntöraideversio. Juna tosiaankin meni kääntöraiteelle. Liekö tämän reitin kuulutuksissa jotain ongelmaa?

----------


## juhotyyppi

> 318:ssa (ainakin B-vaunussa) oli eilen havaittavissa jonkinnäköistä valaistusongelmaa. Vaunun valaistuksessa oli muutama pimeä kohta tasaisin välimatkoin, pituudeltaan ehkä 15 cm. Pimeitä kohtia oli vain toisella puolen vaunua.
> 
> Samoin huomasin, että Matinkylään saavuttaessa kuulutettiin vain Matinkylä pääteasema, Matinkylä ändstation... rimpsu, vaikka näytöillä luki kääntöraideversio. Juna tosiaankin meni kääntöraiteelle. Liekö tämän reitin kuulutuksissa jotain ongelmaa?


Ite kuullu kans tota kuulutusta joskus ku tullu Matinkylää metrolla. Pitää seuraavil kerroilla kattella et mikä yksikkö kyseessä.

----------


## lauriv

Huomasin itsekin eilen 318:n kuulutusongelmat (olin pyörän kanssa vaunussa 318-D, joka saapui Matinkylään klo 17.11):

-Tapiolan kohdalla näytöillä luki vain "TAPIOLA - HAGALUND" - kuulutusjärjestelmä kertoi iloisesti (metro)junan jatkavan Matinkylään

-lisäksi APH:n hieman ylempänä ketjussa mainitsema ongelma kuulutuksissa saavuttaessa Matinkylään

----------


## APH

Huomasin eilen vaunun 160 ovien menevän kiinni heti, kun kuljettaja päättää sulkea ovet, odottamatta piip-piip-piip äänimerkkiä. Näin ainakin etelänpuoleisten ovien kohdalla.

----------


## APH

Vaunuparin 149-150 vaunu 150 ajelee ruuhkaa vikavalo päällä, ei ota vetoa ja jarrut vinkuu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## APH

Jatketaan yksinpuhelua: vanhempien junien peruskorjausurakka on alkanut (Lähde: HKL @ Facebook / Instagram). Ensimmäiseksi(?) lähetetyksi vaunuksi päätyi kuvan perusteella 113(-114). Mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan, millainen lopputulos sitten on. Milloinkohan tuo vaunupari on odotettavissa takaisin Helsinkiin?

----------


## Melamies

> Jatketaan yksinpuhelua: vanhempien junien peruskorjausurakka on alkanut (Lähde: HKL @ Facebook / Instagram). Ensimmäiseksi(?) lähetetyksi vaunuksi päätyi kuvan perusteella 113(-114). Mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan, millainen lopputulos sitten on. Milloinkohan tuo vaunupari on odotettavissa takaisin Helsinkiin?


Metrovaunut menevät Kajaanin Vuolijoen Otanmäelle rekkakyydillä, kuten oli arvattavissa, niiden hinaaminen rautatiellä olisi ollut ihan liian vanhanaikaista. Jos näin viime viikolla oikein, tällainen kuljetus eteni nelostietä pohjoiseen. (oli pimeää ja siinä kohdassa oli keskiruohikolla jotain pusikkokumpareita)

----------


## kuukanko

Ne menevät Pieksämäelle eivätkä Otanmäkeen.

----------


## Jolittn

> Metrovaunut menevät Kajaanin Vuolijoen Otanmäelle rekkakyydillä, kuten oli arvattavissa, niiden hinaaminen rautatiellä olisi ollut ihan liian vanhanaikaista. Jos näin viime viikolla oikein, tällainen kuljetus eteni nelostietä pohjoiseen. (oli pimeää ja siinä kohdassa oli keskiruohikolla jotain pusikkokumpareita)


Osaisiko muuten kukaan kertoa, miksi vaunuja ei hinata perille rautateitse? Oletettavasti missään VR:n veturissa ei enää ole metrovaunuihin sopivaa kytkintä, mutta vaunuja siirretään niin paljon, että näin maalaisjärjellä luulisi rautatiekuljetusten olevan helpompi ja edullisempi vaihtoehto. Ilmeisesti näin ei kuitenkaan ole?

----------


## Melamies

> Ne menevät Pieksämäelle eivätkä Otanmäkeen.


Aivan, ajatuskatkossa meni kuljetustapaa miettiessä uudet ratikat ja metrovaunut sekaisin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:59 ----------




> Osaisiko muuten kukaan kertoa, miksi vaunuja ei hinata perille rautateitse? Oletettavasti missään VR:n veturissa ei enää ole metrovaunuihin sopivaa kytkintä, mutta vaunuja siirretään niin paljon, että näin maalaisjärjellä luulisi rautatiekuljetusten olevan helpompi ja edullisempi vaihtoehto. Ilmeisesti näin ei kuitenkaan ole?


Kysymys nousee tässä kohtaa vielä selkeämmin esille, koska metrovaunujen kunnostusurakan hoitaa VR.

----------


## tlajunen

> Osaisiko muuten kukaan kertoa, miksi vaunuja ei hinata perille rautateitse? Oletettavasti missään VR:n veturissa ei enää ole metrovaunuihin sopivaa kytkintä, mutta vaunuja siirretään niin paljon, että näin maalaisjärjellä luulisi rautatiekuljetusten olevan helpompi ja edullisempi vaihtoehto. Ilmeisesti näin ei kuitenkaan ole?


Jarrujärjestelmiä ei taida saada yhdistettyä veturin ja metrojunan kesken, jolloin kalusto täytyisi hinata jarruttomana. Se taas ei taida olla määräysten mukaan sallittua ainakaan helposti.

----------


## NS

Tänään 11.9. Bussitutkassa (bussitutka.fi) näkyy (ensimmäistä kertaa?) myös HKL Metroliikenteen kalustoa. Kartoille saa näkyviin molemmat päälinjat, mutta kalustolistauksessa ei jostain syystä näy muita linjoja kuin M1.

----------


## msorri

> Tänään 11.9. Bussitutkassa (bussitutka.fi) näkyy (ensimmäistä kertaa?) myös HKL Metroliikenteen kalustoa. Kartoille saa näkyviin molemmat päälinjat, mutta kalustolistauksessa ei jostain syystä näy muita linjoja kuin M1.


RFID-järjestelmän (pisteväli max. 50m) paikkatiedot tulivat tosiaan tänään ensimmäistä kertaa näkyviin Digitransit-rajapinnassa. Saapumisaikaennusteet tulevat tosin vasta myöhemmin.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Tänään 11.9. Bussitutkassa (bussitutka.fi) näkyy (ensimmäistä kertaa?) myös HKL Metroliikenteen kalustoa. Kartoille saa näkyviin molemmat päälinjat, mutta kalustolistauksessa ei jostain syystä näy muita linjoja kuin M1.


Metrotuki on tehty sokkona jo aiemmin. Näemmä linjakoodin esittäminen ei toimi metroilla oikein. Fiksaan illemmalla.

----------


## APH

320 on saanut vyöhykekuulutukset. Näytöillä niitä ei kuitenkaan näy, vaan pyörii kuulutuksenkin kohdalla pelkät asemanimet(näin ei ole muissa M300-yksiköissä). Lisäksi Itäkeskuksen kuulutukset olivat ennallaan (puuttui siis Englanninkielinen versio) tekstinkatkeamisongelmineen.
Lisäksi 320-C:ssä länsipään infonäyttö pimeänä.
Erikoisen epäluotettavia nämä laitteet 300-junissa.

----------


## APH

Juuri matkalla 184:ssä (M1 Matinkylä - Vuosaari). Vaunun näytöt ovat koko matkan pyörittäneet pelkästään Rastila Rastböle tekstejä, vaikka kuulutukset tulevat oikein eikä reitti ole vielä kulkenut Rastilan kautta. Lisäksi jokaisen kuulutuksen aikana tulee korvia viiltävä sireenimäinen ääni todella voimakkaalla.

Lisättäköön vielä, että loppumatkasta näytöt tyhjenivät kokonaan ja ääniongelma loppui, eli kuulutukset tulivat normaalisti.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Ensimmäinen M100 lähti peruskorjaukseen noin 1kk sitten eikä käsittääkseni vielä ole tullut takaisin, joten kauan yhden vaunuparin peruskorjaus kestää?

----------


## APH

306 ajossa vikavalot päällä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Teinityttö jäi metron ovien väliin ja raahautui useita metrejä laiturilla
https://www.iltalehti.fi/kotimaa/a/8...d-7dd2c68eb33e

----------


## msorri

Rastila-Vuosaari -väli ajetaan näemmä yksiraiteisena.


Jännänä yksityiskohtana mainittakoon että Rastilassa näytöllä skrollaa kaksirivinen teksti joka mahtuisi aivan hyvin näytölle kerralla. Luulisin että olisi jäänyt Siemensin myötä historiaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## eemeli113

> Rastila-Vuosaari -väli ajetaan näemmä yksiraiteisena.
> 
> 
> Jännänä yksityiskohtana mainittakoon että Rastilassa näytöllä skrollaa kaksirivinen teksti joka mahtuisi aivan hyvin näytölle kerralla. Luulisin että olisi jäänyt Siemensin myötä historiaan


Kuulutuksen mukaan turvalaitevika. Radalla näytti olevan työmiehiä.

----------


## APH

HKL hankkii viisi uutta M300-junaa Kivenlahden jatkon tarpeiksi. Toivottavasti näihin saadaan järkevämmän kokoiset linjakilvet ja sivulinjakilvet sekä tietysti luotettavampi matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä. Nykyisissä M300-junissa on edelleen samat ongelmat puuttuvien ja väärien kuulutuksien ja tekstien kanssa kuin kaksi vuotta sitten länsimetron aloittaessa ja tukku lisää (vyöhykekuulutusongelmat).

----------


## msorri

> HKL hankkii viisi uutta M300-junaa Kivenlahden jatkon tarpeiksi. Toivottavasti näihin saadaan järkevämmän kokoiset linjakilvet ja sivulinjakilvet sekä tietysti luotettavampi matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä. Nykyisissä M300-junissa on edelleen samat ongelmat puuttuvien ja väärien kuulutuksien ja tekstien kanssa kuin kaksi vuotta sitten länsimetron aloittaessa ja tukku lisää (vyöhykekuulutusongelmat).


Ymmärtääkseni junista tulee identtisiä nykyisiin M300-juniin - optiohankinnastahan kun on kyse. Ainoat muutokset on joidenkin alkup. lisätilauksien toteuttamatta jättäminen sekä ohjaamouudistus, joka tehdään myös nykyisiin juniin.

Kiinnostuneille tiedoksi M300 optiohankinnan hankesuunnitelma.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Missä on vaunu 205-206? Havaittu viimeksi 5.11.2019.

----------


## APH

> Missä on vaunu 205-206? Havaittu viimeksi 5.11.2019.


Ensimmäiseksi tuli mieleen, jos on lähtenyt peruskorjattavaksi. Toisaalta voisi kuvitella, että ensin hoidetaan M100-sarjan kierros ja sitten vasta M200-junat, mutta varmaa tietoa ei ole. Ehkä joku HKL:n puolelta osaa valaista?  :Very Happy: 

Toinen juttu: Siemensin automaatiovarusteltujen junien (117-118, 129-130, 143-144, 169-170 (181-182 ei varmaa havaintoa)) ohjaamoista on poistunut se kaappi, joka on sisältänyt automaattimetron vaatimaan ajoon tarvittavia laitteita. Paikalle on palautettu istuin, kuten muissakin sarjan junissa on.

----------


## Kyttäpoliisi

Peruskorjaus tuli minullekkin ensimmäisenä mieleen, mutta nyt kuitenkin tuo 205-206 on taas liikenteessä normaalisti, missä lie sitten ollutkaan. 

Toinen juttu: 
Peruskorjaukseen on taidettu lähettää vaunu 121-122 sillä se on ollut poissa 4 viikkoa, ja se ei ollut missään parhaimmassa kunnossa. 

Kolmas juttu: Sitten vielä noista automatisoiduista vaunuista niin kyllä olen itsekkin huomannut, että niistä on poistettu se kaappi, mutta vaunussa 143-144 on vielä kyseinen kaappi, ja taitaa olla ainoa jossa se on. Sitä kaappia taidetaan olla tällä hetkellä poistamassa vaunusta 181-182 sillä se on ollut kuukauden pois liikenteestä.

----------

